# One good windstorm away from KABLAM



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

The first three pics show an existing electrical service where the connections at the POA had become completely uninsulated. With the hot legs just mere inches away from each other, this was an explosion waiting to happen. Luckily I was to do a service change anyway so the last picture is the weatherhead to the newly installed service, in conduit, connections friction taped, and coated with super33 tape. It's funny how the homeowner is completely unaware of the potential danger, property damage, or at the very least- inconvenience that lies just outside his house. Then again, why _would_ the home-owner be expected to know this?


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

elecpatsfan said:


> The first three pics show an existing electrical service where the connections at the POA *had become completely uninsulated.* With the hot legs just mere inches away from each other, this was an explosion waiting to happen. Luckily I was to do a service change anyway so the last picture is the weatherhead to the newly installed service, in conduit, connections friction taped, and coated with super33 tape. It's funny how the homeowner is completely unaware of the potential danger, property damage, or at the very least- inconvenience that lies just outside his house. Then again, why _would_ the home-owner be expected to know this?


 
Looks like they were never insulated.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

347sparky said:


> Looks like they were never insulated.


Jap wrap tape is like bow ribbon except it is black. :001_huh:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Is that USE sunlight resistant? I have heard some contraversy in the use of that cable for OH services. 

I've done it myself a few times.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

B4T said:


> Jap wrap tape is like bow ribbon except it is black. :001_huh:


 
Yeah, I've had the displeasure of using jap wrap. Only 33 or 88 for the last 10 years for me. My contractor knows the value of good tape!


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Mine doesn't....:no::thumbdown:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

elecpatsfan said:


> The first three pics show an existing electrical service where the connections at the POA had become completely uninsulated. With the hot legs just mere inches away from each other, this was an explosion waiting to happen. Luckily I was to do a service change anyway so the last picture is the weatherhead to the newly installed service, in conduit, connections friction taped, and coated with super33 tape. It's funny how the homeowner is completely unaware of the potential danger, property damage, or at the very least- inconvenience that lies just outside his house. Then again, why _would_ the home-owner be expected to know this?


Looks like the POCO did that and just said the hell with the tape...:laughing:


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Looks like the POCO did that and just said the hell with the tape...:laughing:


I bet I could not find one connection in my neighborhood that was insulated, in fact I have never seen one tapes or insulated.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jbfan said:


> I bet I could not find one connection in my neighborhood that was insulated, in fact I have never seen one tapes or insulated.


Really?

I have only seen that a few times:laughing:


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

jbfan said:


> I bet I could not find one connection in my neighborhood that was insulated, in fact I have never seen one tapes or insulated.


Our POCO usually use servos, which are like big insulated butt splices. Different color ends for the correct die on the crimp tool.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I think those WR crimps last longer than the insulated barrels. I usually just tape it, but our utility here will use a c-7 cover or something equal.


----------

